# Don't know much about these!



## Jstorm (Jan 4, 2022)

Hello all. I picked these up today from a guy that's not real crazy about them and I just don't know if there is anything you see that is special. It don't matter if they are valuable I really like them and going to put them in my collection! Thanks


----------



## embe (Jan 4, 2022)

Sorry, don't know much about them, but would have bought them for display purposes as well.  The two embossed with figures appear to be in really good shape, how old you figure they are?


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 4, 2022)

embe said:


> Sorry, don't know much about them, but would have bought them for display purposes as well.  The two embossed with figures appear to be in really good shape, how old you figure they are?


Not a clue. There's some numbers on some of them but they are not dates. Yes I don't think there repos. I know a lot of these folks will know but not me for sure. Thanks for the help


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 4, 2022)

I don't know anything about the Foreign looking ones but most of the American Bottles are extremely common. LEON.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 5, 2022)

hemihampton said:


> I don't know anything about the Foreign looking ones but most of the American Bottles are extremely common. LEON.


Thanks Leon!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jan 5, 2022)

You'd need to find a UK collector to tell you how desirable those two UK bottles are, but I suspect that the chances of them being something particularly valuable is pretty low.  Most of the UK bottles that end up in North America are the common ones brought over for their decorative value.  Still, they're definitely nice-looking bottles and would look great in a window, especially those UK and Belgian ones.  That internal thread bottle has excellent pictorial embossing.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 5, 2022)

CanadianBottles said:


> You'd need to find a UK collector to tell you how desirable those two UK bottles are, but I suspect that the chances of them being something particularly valuable is pretty low.  Most of the UK bottles that end up in North America are the common ones brought over for their decorative value.  Still, they're definitely nice-looking bottles and would look great in a window, especially those UK and Belgian ones.  That internal thread bottle has excellent pictorial embossing.


Thank you Sir for that. Actually the Acl guy gave them to me, so I thought like you said they still look good. I like clear art deco bottles and other types but the bitters and such you all are the pros on that stuff. You have to pick your poison when collecting and I tried collecting everything for years but that don't work with me. I'm sure you all know that for sure. Every once in a while when I buy a group of bottles there's odd ball bottles mixed in. I'll take them for sure! Thanks


----------



## willong (Jan 12, 2022)

Jstorm said:


> Hello all. I picked these up today from a guy that's not real crazy about them and I just don't know if there is anything you see that is special. It don't matter if they are valuable I really like them and going to put them in my collection! Thanks


A nice assortment of colors, types and shapes--they all make wonderful display pieces. What I can see of the Pierce's and Glover's, and certainly the Hostetter's bitters, is that they are later-era, machine made (1910ish) variants. As Leon stated, they are common products, but that doesn't make them any less worthy of windowsill status!

Personally, I especially like the colors of the foreign made (Ale, I presume) bottles in your batch.


----------



## Jstorm (Jan 12, 2022)

willong said:


> A nice assortment of colors, types and shapes--they all make wonderful display pieces. What I can see of the Pierce's and Glover's, and certainly the Hostetter's bitters, is that they are later-era, machine made (1910ish) variants. As Leon stated, they are common products, but that doesn't make them any less worthy of windowsill status!
> 
> Personally, I especially like the colors of the foreign made (Ale, I presume) bottles in your batch.


Thanks


----------

